# Anyone Know free sites, with ariel view + property lines?



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

A while back I was looking up real estate, and it let me look at basically googles Ariel maps, but had property lines shown. I can't remember what site I was browsing at the time, wish I had saved it to favorites.

So does anyone know of a free site, even if its a real estate one, that shows such things?

Much appreciated if ya have a link.

Thanks!


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

What area? I know kent county has one on their website that shows property lines...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Your best bet will be the county government websites. Some counties charge for a GIS layer (that is the part that will have the property lines). They will likely overlay the lines onto the aerial for you, if they won't I will do it for you for free. Be careful, if you are wanting to get very picky, these aren't always the most accurate. Nothing trumps the legal description or a survey. 

Where are you looking? I am bored :chillin:at work I can try to whip it up for you.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

As stated above- some of the counties offer GIS online. Others you have to go visit the county offices to get what you need. Also, as stated above, these are approximate lines. 

I was able to print my property and on the square mile surrounding on a 18X24 map at the county for $20. Pretty neat to have.


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I'm in Genesee County.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

http://www.co.genesee.mi.us/gis/data.htm

They are pretty proud of the dataset, it's expensive! You should call down there and tell them exactly what you want and see what they will charge.

Are you looking for places to hunt? Looking for the borders of your place?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Sam, since your bored I'll put you work. Do you know if there's one for PI county?


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I would take a copy of the PI one if it got made! Thanks!


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

MIpikeGuy said:


> A while back I was looking up real estate, and it let me look at basically googles Ariel maps, but had property lines shown. I can't remember what site I was browsing at the time, wish I had saved it to favorites.
> 
> So does anyone know of a free site, even if its a real estate one, that shows such things?
> 
> ...


The maps you are talking about are powered by Bing.
Try typing in- Bing maps with property boundaries-
You can get a link that makes these maps accessible


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's everyone.

I know my own property boundaries... I am allowed to hunt on my neighbors land too. (he doesn't live there anymore - house is for sale by owner) so hes in no real hurry, especially with his asking price in this market.

It's also cool to see how the AG fields nearby are split up into parcels.

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Sense were on the topic of Aeriel maps. A few questions.

1) can you find out the date the maps are from? I've been seeing the same ones for a couple years now.
2) The map of my area is during the summertime, It's hard to make heads or tails of what I'm seeing on the maps. What type of stuff do you try to look for when viewing Aeriel maps. I cannot see anything in my 5acres of hardwoods due to the canopy. The rest is hard to tell if things are tree's thickets or the like. Can you notice deer beds on maps such as this?

Is there anyway to get more detailed Aeriel photo's online... even if they cost money? Or is the best bet to have a pilot who takes Ariel photo's do the work?


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

not at work, ill check in tomorrow...


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

http://www.landsat.com/presque-isle-county-michigan-aerial-photography-2010.html


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> http://www.landsat.com/presque-isle-county-michigan-aerial-photography-2010.html


Do you have to pay for these?


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

i cannot find one anywhere for shiawassee county has anyone seen one?


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Sorry guys, no luck from the website for one from PI county. I will contact the courthouse today and see if they have one and it's just not posted.

Show us how you get a property layer in Bing maps? I am curious, I have never found one, and I just looked.


----------



## rangefinder (Feb 9, 2008)

varminthunter said:


> i cannot find one anywhere for shiawassee county has anyone seen one?



http://mytopo.com/map.cfm


----------

